# Flickr is Getting a Major Makeover



## RoyReed (Feb 22, 2012)

Flickr is getting a major makeover. From the preview in this article I don't think I'm going to like it.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

It's the Pinterest effect!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 22, 2012)

It does need some attention. I await the new with interest.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2012)

If only they could roll it back to the previous setup


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It does need some attention. I await the new with interest.


Yes, it does - not so much for the photo interface IMO, though a bit of streamlining wouldn't hurt, but for the community functions, which are still very 90s really, very poor on notification tools. I see a lot of dead communities which really wouldn't be if they were easier to use.

The basic photostream concept is still pretty good I think and shouldn't be messed with.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2012)

I like that. Really almost anything would be better than the current layout.

Edit: some other elements, especially the batch operations view, are really good.  Just not the standard display.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 22, 2012)

Will this mean that when I eventually get around to logging in to my account I won't know where anything is and start doing everything wrong?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2012)

Talking of Flickr, and I'm sure everyone knows of this already, but http://loc.alize.us is my favourite thing. Makes landscape photography trip planning so much easier.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2012)

mauvais said:


> I like that. Really almost anything would be better than the current layout.
> 
> Edit: some other elements, especially the batch operations view, are really good.  Just not the standard display.


I would agree with this - I've been using Flickr a lot more recently and I'm getting very frustrated with the limited options available for standard layout.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Flickr's current layout is awful. Really, really awful.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2012)

When did it end up like that? I only signed up this year but it seems like it was always like it is now, and reminds me of Gallery 2, which was doing the rounds in 2005.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2012)

mauvais said:


> When did it end up like that? I only signed up this year but it seems like it was always like it is now, and reminds me of Gallery 2, which was doing the rounds in 2005.


It's been basically the same since Yahoo took it over. It used to be a very innovative site actually - they were one of the first people to even do inline AJAX editing of titles and descriptions and stuff, and the notes function was just magic voodoo shit man.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 22, 2012)

It'll never look _great_, by the way, because a great photo gallery is one that is individual and only contains the elements that are required. You're never going to get that with a general purpose site. Blog or CMS software does it OK but there you can set a look and feel that is disconnected from any other instance of it. This sticks in my head as the way to do it, but running your own site is a pain in the arse.

Also, everyone will complain about it, just like they complain about the visual aspects of Facebook Timeline. These people are almost certainly wrong. It's amazing how conservative internet youth turns out to be.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2012)

It'd be nice if they had uploaders that work properly


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to see a larger default image display size, keyboard shortcuts (just left and right to page through photos would do) and one-click access to the full-res version.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, where is it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 4, 2012)

They added a new contacts display option, I think it was. I assume that wasn't it.


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2013)

Christ, check flickr, I think this is the major makeover!!!


----------



## RedDragon (May 20, 2013)

Been waiting for this

In short, Flickr has killed all white space on its entire site​​"One terabyte of space is now available to our users."​ ​


----------



## dweller (May 20, 2013)

When you are on photostream you can click "edit" to see how your photos used to be laid out and so do 
 the practical things you need to do.
Profile page still the same old look and looks out of place now
Organise is pretty much the same.
Groups are still the same.
I guess it is just the new photostream and the terrabyte for free that are the big changes.
As RedDragon mentioned above.
I wonder how much of a nuisance the ads will be as I can see myself downgrading to free if they're not too intrusive.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Been waiting for this
> 
> In short, Flickr has killed all white space on its entire site​​"One terabyte of space is now available to our users."​ ​


fuck! I just paid for another 2 years of Pro!


----------



## mauvais (May 20, 2013)

Fuck me! They actually did _something_! Who even cares what it's like!

Perhaps they're focusing their feckless, workshy, half-arsed incompetence on Tumblr now.


----------



## RedDragon (May 20, 2013)

> So what happened to $25 a year Pro accounts with Unlimited storage?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> fuck! I just paid for another 2 years of Pro!


 


> I’ve heard that Flickr Pro is no longer being offered. How does that affect me?
> 
> Starting on 5/20/2013, we will no longer be offering new Flickr Pro subscriptions. After that point, the following things will happen:
> 
> ...


Not sure what to make of this.  They are now advertising an "ad free" account for $49.99 a year which is more than a pro account


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2013)

my immediate reaction is WTF?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 21, 2013)

Flickr has been one of my least favourite websites for photos. Often don't bother to look at Flickr links because its so clunky and the pictures don't look good.  Might check it again now to see if its improved.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 21, 2013)

But fuck paying £500 a year. No wey.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

The fucking fuck have they done?



I can see the benefit in having a nice continuous stream of your photos, but everything is just fucking horrible.

Comments and photo info is lost at the bottom of individual photo pages, with comments being shoved all the way to the left, it looks really awkward. Everything is taking far longer to load (don't even think about using lightbox).

Jesus suffering fuck.

*throws ALL her toys out her pram*

And what the FUCK are they doing with the account subs?

NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE.


----------



## gabi (May 21, 2013)

why dont you just use picasa?


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2013)

There's a new Android app which is apparently nice (haven't checked as I hate the site for the same reasons as toblerone mentioned).


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2013)

I read this as Firky is getting a major makeover


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

I like it


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2013)

Just nice to see all them baby photos that they've been hiding from me all this time tbh.


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2013)

fuck sake


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Load of negative feed back on their discussion threads.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

Move a pixel and you get five hundred comments about how people are leaving Flickr because of it.

Doesn't seem so bad so far. The photostream redesign was due given how the contacts page already changed, and it does put more emphasis on the image rather than the details of the image. Similarly the individual image pages, which used to be a dinky little picture surrounded by loads of gubbins about lenses and dates and location. Definitely moving along the same lines as G+ here, though I think simultaneously rather than a matter of copying.

Header bar is too big (though not as bad as G+'s new one which is enormous).

Emphasising full quality uploads is a good idea given that this is a beef that people regularly have with Facebook. They should also tart up and promote their organisation tools (which are already quite good IMO).

Paid accounts seem pointless now. $50 to skip ads, nah, and who is going to pay $500 for an extra terabyte? Who has time to upload a fucking terabyte of pictures to Flickr?


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2013)

why would anyone with pro choose to switch to a free account? i'm taking that they don't refund you owt


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

​


> All in all, it seems that the new Flickr is designed to do one thing in particular: discourage people from buying any of the upgrade options so that they keep viewing ads instead. Subscriptions are no longer the point. Yes, there's a token effort to continue subscriptions, but $500 a year for an extra terabyte is never going to be a big seller.​


Ars Technica

I'm liking the new design,retina images excellent, although there seems a few bugs, but this might be due to me using Safari.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> why would anyone with pro choose to switch to a free account? i'm taking that they don't refund you owt


Er, yes, I don't really understand that either. "At last, the only thing missing from Flickr was ads! I must immediately put them in by downgrading!"


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

Isn't the 'downgrade' option just to stop repeating subscriptions? I'll probably do it just before mine expires. Then make sure all the ads are blocked with Ad-aware.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Either my ad blocker is working well or they haven't actually put any up yet.


----------



## RoyReed (May 21, 2013)

FUCK!


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

I think it's going to be hard for Flickr to survive. Once you get the feeling that a thing's on its last legs - no matter how much free stuff they're throwing your way - then people just won't be willing to spend time poasting their content up.

I have a pro account but the shitty, shitty service wouldn't let me point it at all my photo folders and just go 'upload them please.'


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Not sure what to make of this. They are now advertising an "ad free" account for $49.99 a year which is more than a pro account


 
wtf? Didn't realise this was happening. I have something like 22k photos in there and I'm quite annoyed at the price hike. I don't want any adverts...

I'm off to peruse all the disgusted threads on flickr...


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

I'm back...  I was there two days ago, it looks totally different!  /faints


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

girasol said:


> wtf? Didn't realise this was happening. I have something like 22k photos in there and I'm quite annoyed at the price hike. I don't want any adverts...
> 
> I'm off to peruse all the disgusted threads on flickr...


 
I don't think the price is going to go up, if you have an annual subscription that is.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

mmm, different but kinda the same.

Lots of discussions going on here http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/

 there's even a petition to get it back to how it was.  Wow. people are really freaked out by change, aren't they?  How about trying it for a few days?


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I don't think the price is going to go up, if you have an annual subscription that is.


 
So basically I assume I won't get any adverts for however long my subscription lasts... That's another 18 months then. I'm not too impressed to be honest, now I've started to think about it.

This is the most interesting point I've seen so far...


> The idea of flickr is lost now. A photograph is originally made for hanging on a white wall in an exhibition or your room. Because this is the only way to focus on the details, colors and the motif of a picture. Flickr had the perfect idea to open a big classic exhibition in the internet. A perfect platform for young photographers to get attention.


 
Their official feedback pages is 89 pages long already and very little of it is positive. 

http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157633547442506

Personally I think flickr had a decent number of paying members but they got greedy. And now this could be the end of them...


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2013)

The Internet has changed! I don't like it, I don't like it! Put it back to an arbitrary time of my choosing. After Compuserve numbers but before they got rid of modem sounds please.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

The worst aspect of the new layout seems to be how they decided to put a dozen spam threads complaining about it in every group. That's bad UI design.


----------



## mrsfran (May 21, 2013)

If I was to change to another photo website, is there ever an option for "just move all my photos from Flickr to here please"? Or do I have to upload everything again?


----------



## RoyReed (May 21, 2013)

I've just signed up for 500px which seems like a pretty good alternative. ipernity seems to be the other one that people are talking about.

If you want to transfer your photos from Flickr, Pi.pe says it can do it to quite a few different photo hosting services (including 500px, but not ipernity).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> If I was to change to another photo website, is there ever an option for "just move all my photos from Flickr to here please"? Or do I have to upload everything again?


Depends - Flickr does have an API, so it's technically possible to transfer things. I believe 500px has a mechanism and there are things for Picasa.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

One thing that they could do which would be immediately useful, and pretty easy, would be to let you hide photos from your stream page. I might publish 20 pictures of a demo but only think 5 of them are particularly good - the others I'm uploading for completeness, perhaps, to round out the story. I only want people coming to what is effectively my "home page" to see the good stuff showcased.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

mauvais said:


> The Internet has changed! I don't like it, I don't like it! Put it back to an arbitrary time of my choosing. After Compuserve numbers but before they got rid of modem sounds please.


 
Not quite like that (although I admit that was my first reaction...)


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2013)

you can just change the visibility settings fridgey. or do you want to keep them public?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> you can just change the visibility settings fridgey. or do you want to keep them public?


I want people to be able to see them if they go into the set or search or go back and forward from other photos or whatever, though, I just don't want them to appear on my front page.


----------



## wayward bob (May 21, 2013)

fair enough, if i hid all the "not great" stuff i'd have fuck all on my front page


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

I need an extra terabyte, what should I do - pay $500 or set-up another free account.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

How Yahoo killed flickr and lost the internet

http://gizmodo.com/flashback-how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-interne-508852335


----------



## mauvais (May 21, 2013)

girasol said:


> Not quite like that (although I admit that was my first reaction...)


I haven't really looked at whether it works well yet. However it's another good example, the last one being Facebook Timeline, of how a generation that grew up in and embraced an era of such technological change are so conservative when it comes to that technology changing beneath them. The merits or flaws of the actual design don't seem to have that much to do with it.

Bizarrely I suspect that if you launched Nu-Flickr as a new and unrelated service, let's say Slickr, it might well be highly popular amongst the exact same audience.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

It will be interesting what impact the new storage capacity has - makes Google's 15gigs seem stingy.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 21, 2013)

So when my pro account expires, am I back to limited uploads per month?


----------



## Balham (May 21, 2013)

Just looked at my Flickr, it's called progress, just at the point when something works and when peopl ahve been happy with it for a reasonable amount of time  . . . .  you change it. Progess, more common with technology. There was less progress years ago and we were happier for it, or we thought we were, one never is  too sure until the progress arrives.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So when my pro account expires, am I back to limited uploads per month?


No all restrictions have been removed - otherwise it would take 67 years to fill your terabyte. (well perhaps not 67 years )

I watched their T@C change earlier today as I was reading them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

I've spent some time with it, browsing people's photos, uploading my own stuff, commenting on things, etc. All the stuff I usually do daily.

Scrolling through someone's stream is quite nice, but it is also a bit of a bandwidth hog. Not conducive to slow internet speeds or slow devices. Some things seem to be a bit more hidden away, which makes them feel awkward.

I appreciate the emphasis they are putting on making the images front and centre, but what that does is make things like community engagement (which is one of the things that's important for a lot of people on there) a second thought. When you open an individual picture page now, comments, info, etc are squirrelled away at the bottom, and if you didn't know they were there you wouldn't think to scroll down to look for them. They are awkwardly laid out, with comments squashed over to the left hand side. I never used to use the main home page anyway, so I can't really comment on whether that's better or worse, I generally just use contacts, groups and recent activity to get involved with stuff.

The stuff that really pisses me off though is the accounts. Free users get a pretty sweet deal, but pro users? If you want to stay ad free then double your yearly sub, but lose unlimited space. If you want to double your space then pay us $500 a year, but it's still not unlimited space. Granted, what's the chances of filling a TB, let alone 2 TB? But the pricing is a kick in the nuts. I can't find out for sure, but it seems like a bunch of things you could previously get with a pro account, like extra editing, stats and so on, aren't mentioned as being part of the new free account, but I can't see them being mentioned in the $50 account either. So are they just doing away with that stuff altogether? Or rolling it out to free users? Or offering it as part of the $50 account? Which really would make it double the cost for less service (no more unlimited, and possibly no other added benefit than no ads, which..... ad blockers are free )

I can't imagine they thought they would get positive reviews about this. Of course there is always the 'I don't like change' stuff. That shouldn't be confused with real concerns over ease of use, accessibility, and a 2 steps back approach to what you actually get in terms of service, especially in terms of what you are paying for (if you are, indeed, paying).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 21, 2013)

So their profit will be purely from advertising?


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

It seems there are no 'Pro accounts' other than those who are grandfathered-in and I've not found anything positive on stats.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 21, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So their profit will be purely from advertising?


 
Which seems strange. Because even though the majority of their users were free users to begin with, and were served ads already, they had a nice little thing on the side with committed repeat-sub pro users. I've had a pro account for years there. I actually currently have 2 separate pro accounts. They've now completely wiped out that revenue (no one is going to pay $50/year just to remove ads when they can use an ad blocker instead, for free), and have to rely solely on the free users who don't know about ad blockers. It seems utterly strange. They are removing a revenue stream.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 21, 2013)

I'm confused.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

I dread to think what people outside of flickr will have to see/watch before being able to view your photo's.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2013)

girasol said:


> How Yahoo killed flickr and lost the internet
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/flashback-how-yahoo-killed-flickr-and-lost-the-interne-508852335



Just to gently point people at this article again. One of the best I have read in a long time!  Illustrates well how big corporations and takeovers tend to ruin things... Being through the process myself it rings so true and reads well...


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

Editor posted it on the tumblr thread yesterday.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2013)

I'm still confused.  And pissed off.

I'm bloody annoyed that all but the first line of the text description for each 'set' gets lost,

And more so that when you click on 'sets', having chosen photos that fitted a square format to be the 'shop window' for each set, that picture is now cropped to a letter-box shape which means it looks shite.

And I really don't understand what's going on with 'pro' accounts. 

Should I be annoyed that I've paid for what people will now get free?

Or should I be annoyed that the price is going to double?  I can't make out whether free users will still have the 'only 200 pictures visible' limit.

And since I attempt to put reasonably comprehensive descriptions to my photos, moving somewhere else (as had to happen when fotopic went pop) isn't going to be as simple as just uploading the photos somewhere else.


----------



## RedDragon (May 21, 2013)

No monthly upload limit, no 200 pics visible limit on free accounts.


----------



## renegadechicken (May 21, 2013)

moved my pics to drop box whilst i search for something else.


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2013)

Can someone tell me when and how Flickr became so popular and ubiquitous?

When I started in digital photography, everyone I knew online used pbase.com everyone!!

Then I took a break from online photography but when I came back it was all Flickr this and Flickr that!

Personally when someone invites me to look at their photos on Flickr my heart sinks because the gallery viewing and navigating is just so difficult awquard and annoying! ..


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 21, 2013)

Scrolling through someone's photostream seems a lot quicker now than it was.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Can someone tell me when and how Flickr became so popular and ubiquitous?
> 
> When I started in digital photography, everyone I knew online used pbase.com everyone!!
> 
> ...


2004 or so. It was extremely innovative at the time, with lots of social features, tags, communities, phone uploads, use of AJAX and inline editing etc. (Apparently it grew out of an MMO which I didn't actually know before.) It was already popular when Yahoo bought it in 2005 and proceeded not to do anything with it for eight years.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Is it now possible to point the new Flickr at a large series of folders and say, "upload at you leisure, without any input from me, if you please"?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Is it now possible to point the new Flickr at a large series of folders and say, "upload at you leisure, without any input from me, if you please"?


They've had a bulk uploader for a while - I assume it still works, though I've not tried it. Also there are various third party tools as it has an open API.

I generally upload via Aperture, though I don't do large batches (it will if you tell it but I don't find I ever want to send a dozen or so pictures in at a time).


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've had a bulk uploader for a while - I assume it still works, though I've not tried it. Also there are various third party tools as it has an open API.


If it's the same bulk uploader I tried, you can't get it to automatically upload multiple directories.


----------



## weltweit (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> If it's the same bulk uploader I tried, you can't get it to automatically upload multiple directories.


If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to upload so many pictures at once?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2013)

weltweit said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to upload so many pictures at once?


I've got tens of thousands of photos and I want to be able to back them all up without me having to constantly faff about with some software. And then, when I add another batch of 500 new photos or whatever, I want the folder to do it automatically. Dropbox can do this, as can several other cloud storage systems.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I've got tens of thousands of photos and I want to be able to back them all up without me having to constantly faff about with some software. And then, when I add another batch of 500 new photos or whatever, I want the folder to do it automatically. Dropbox can do this, as can several other cloud storage systems.


 
This seems to be able to do what you want...

eta: the link!

http://www.picbackman.com/


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> This seems to be able to do what you want...
> 
> eta: the link!
> 
> http://www.picbackman.com/


That looks very interesting although I'm slightly suspicious that it's free. I'll take a look later. Cheers.


----------



## PicBackMan (May 22, 2013)

Hi there, I am the founder of PicBackMan and wanted to quickly chime in.

PicBackMan comes in two flavors - Free and Premium. With the Premium account you get unlimited photo backups, unlimited video backups, multiple accounts and a few more features. MOST IMPORTANTLY, to your point it will bring in revenues to help us sustain and continue to make PicBackMan the best backup app that is dead easy and almost automatic. Hope this helps. Would love your feedback. 

Thanks much for the mention mwgdrwg - really appreciate it.


----------



## girasol (May 22, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Editor posted it on the tumblr thread yesterday.


 
did he? Not been on that thread. I suppose that article will be doing the rounds, it's very good... Someone posted it the flickr feedback thread.

I have been changing the privacy on some of my photos on flickr and it's dog slow (using the pop up editor on the 'Organize' view. Taking 15-20 seconds just to save the privacy setting


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 22, 2013)

It's an old article republished.

Flickr has been stupidly slow and erratic since yesterday evening - definitely some teething trouble.


----------



## RoyReed (May 22, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's an old article republished.
> 
> Flickr has been stupidly slow and erratic since yesterday evening - definitely some teething trouble.


It was rushed out to coincide with the announcement that they'd purchased Tumblr.

Apart from the fact that I hate the lack of white space around weirdly resized images and the infinite scroll (with lots of menu items at the bottom of the page - how is that meant to work?) there are so many things that are now missing or hard to find. The only thing that's improved is the new Android app - and on that sort of device the new layout works quite well. It would not be difficult to present two looks, one for desktop and one for mobile.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2013)

PicBackMan said:


> Hi there, I am the founder of PicBackMan and wanted to quickly chime in.
> 
> PicBackMan comes in two flavors - Free and Premium. With the Premium account you get unlimited photo backups, unlimited video backups, multiple accounts and a few more features. MOST IMPORTANTLY, to your point it will bring in revenues to help us sustain and continue to make PicBackMan the best backup app that is dead easy and almost automatic. Hope this helps. Would love your feedback.
> 
> Thanks much for the mention mwgdrwg - really appreciate it.


 
How many photos a month with the free account?


----------



## RoyReed (May 22, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How many photos a month with the free account?


Unlimited - just a limit of 200MB per photo.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Unlimited - just a limit of 200MB per photo.


 
I obviously mis-read something about receiving 200 photos/month allowance for introducing people and going 'Premium' if you needed more.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 24, 2013)

I find the whole photography on the internet somewhat annoying, frustrating and bemusing. Nothing does exactly what i want because each decent option seems to lack features other ones have. Never liked Flickr as it has more stuff i didnt like than i actually did. PBase I used for a long time but i got fed up of the tired looking design and having just had a look now, it still looks the same. Currently using Google+ to upload all my photos although it annoys me as for some reason i cant upload photos from my phone to a specific folder i've created in the desktop version. Instagram has more spam in it than a Brazilian meat factory and is full of self obsessed shits taking photos of themselves, cheating to get 6000 followers etc.

*sigh* I dunno.


----------



## weltweit (May 24, 2013)

I used to have my own site to which I only uploaded what I thought were my best photos. But then I got into playing photographic games with a couple of others and I needed lots of photos online, so I started uploading most of my photos. The games ended and I was left with a bloated site with lots of pretty average photos. So I cut it back to just my favourites and then took it offline altogether.

I always liked pbase although I never used it, everyone else used to. Flickr is a more a johnny come lately for me and initially I hated navigating galleries. Now it seems to have changed. Perhaps for the better I am not yet sure.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2013)

has anyone found that they've lost sets of photos on the new (fucking horrible) flickr?

i've got about 4,000 photos over 39 pages and trying to search for old stuff is a pain in the arse but it seems that at least one set i know was there seems to have vanished (and no, i didn't properly tag things so i can't search for them that way, my bad)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 4, 2013)

yahoo in we fuck things up again shocker.
the fucker have nuked the old school email too, pricks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> The fucking fuck have they done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it's too bad. Depending on your computing power, it can take a long time for some of these pixel-heavy pages to download, especially if you have a really large screen. There needs to be a function to allow you to move your own and others' photostream out of justified, and into medium or small images. Imo the new format presents a mishmash that kills a desire to look at individual images: the old layout with five main photos presented on the front page, was way better.

The old scheme seemed so functional compared to this. I used to love visiting flickr a lot, and was on it during most of the day. Now it's more of a chore that I put up with. I've seen a number of long-term photographers stop using it, and also stop curating and shutting down groups, because of the hassles involved.

This is what happens when you let the beancounters have a hand in designing a website that's devoted to creativity.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 5, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Yeah, it's too bad. Depending on your computing power, it can take a long time for some of these pixel-heavy pages to download, especially if you have a really large screen. There needs to be a function to allow you to move your own and others' photostream out of justified, and into medium or small images. Imo the new format presents a mishmash that kills a desire to look at individual images: the old layout with five main photos presented on the front page, was way better.
> 
> The old scheme seemed so functional compared to this. I used to love visiting flickr a lot, and was on it during most of the day. Now it's more of a chore that I put up with. I've seen a number of long-term photographers stop using it, and also stop curating and shutting down groups, because of the hassles involved.
> 
> This is what happens when you let the beancounters have a hand in designing a website that's devoted to creativity.


 
I appears to me to have a layout that is more usable with touchscreen mobile devices? Looks fantastic on my android tablet but can be a tad slow at times. You can book mark your own photostream or activity page instead of the default welcome page. I hated the new layout at first but now I am warming to it. Have you used Glimmer app on your phone? I think it was similar popular mobile apps that pushed them into changing the layout.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The old scheme seemed so functional compared to this. I used to love visiting flickr a lot, and was on it during most of the day. Now it's more of a chore that I put up with. I've seen a number of long-term photographers stop using it, and also stop curating and shutting down groups, because of the hassles involved.
> 
> This is what happens when you let the beancounters have a hand in designing a website that's devoted to creativity.


I could not agree with you more on these points, quite frankly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm seeing more photos from people I follow, and more stuff from groups as well. I quite like it and am making more use from it since the update


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> I appears to me to have a layout that is more usable with touchscreen mobile devices? Looks fantastic on my android tablet but can be a tad slow at times. You can book mark your own photostream or activity page instead of the default welcome page. I hated the new layout at first but now I am warming to it. Have you used Glimmer app on your phone? I think it was similar popular mobile apps that pushed them into changing the layout.


 
I was going to add that to my comment, that the whole thing is probably aimed at smart phone users.

No, I don't access flickr on mobile devices. When considering photos, I like them big. I'd actually gone out a couple of months ago and got a larger screen, just for photo viewing. Because I've got it hooked up to a laptop of middling power, it takes forever for the big pages full of justified photos to load.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 5, 2013)

They've added a god awful yahoo bar to the top now as well.

You can block it in adblock by creating a new filter rule using the value ###yucs - but then you get an empty space above your navigation bar. There's a greasemonkey script called something like Flickr Static Navigation Bar, that solves that problem, and also makes the bar scroll away when you scroll, instead of always staying locked to the top of your viewing window. I actually uninstalled that again because I realised I quite like being able to navigate the site without having to scroll back to the top again. But I am blocking the yahoo bar. The extra space it leaves doesn't bother me too much after a few days of using it like that.

I've got used to the main photostream look now, and like I said in my earlier rant I can see why it's an attractive feature - being able to view more larger images. But the point about lag still remains. I haven't found myself less likely to click on individual images. I do miss being able to see how many views my pictures have got from my photostream though. I still hate the individual photo pages. The comments are badly placed, all relevant data is tucked away at the bottom. It just looks ugly. The navigation bar butts up right against the top edge of the picture, which makes it feel even more cluttered and chaotic. I don't find the lightbox thing intuitive. Before, you could click a picture to bring it up in a larger size in the lightbox, and click the picture again to go back. That behaviour is ingrained in me, and rather intuitive. But, instead, now when you click that second time, instead of taking you back it puts flickr in fullscreen mode  Really fucking stupid design decision, imo.

Bastards.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm finding navigation an irritation with the only manageable solution being to open loads of windows. I imagine it's a nightmare for people with slow loading connection.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> I appears to me to have a layout that is more usable with touchscreen mobile devices? Looks fantastic on my android tablet but can be a tad slow at times.


 
I find the navigation can be a bit fiddly on my ipad.  I'm getting used it, but there's a few issues.  The photo page doesn't look quite right to me, but I'm not quite sure why.  Also the autoloading makes it difficult to use the pagination, previously I found it pretty easy to skip back to a specific point in my stream.

My pro account is due for renewal on Sunday, I'm undecided whether to renew it or not.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 5, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> They've added a god awful yahoo bar to the top now as well.


I can't see any such thing  Just the nav bar.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 23, 2013)

To be fair. I only registered a few days ago for the first time. Looks good to me


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2013)

Just received my billing email - 



> We’re sending a quick note to let you know the next payment date for your Flickr Pro subscription is *10/13/2013*. Your payment will be charged automatically.



Seeing as there's no longer a Pro subscription, should I cancel that payment? Surely Yahoo Billing should be stating this fact?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 24, 2013)

That subscription would allow you to keep *some* of the old "pro" features, if you cancel you'll be stuck with the new versions. (which are mostly a right PITA)
Try Ipernity, they are a friendly bunch........


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2013)

Ta


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

I'm struggling to link to images from flickr. Reading some flickr forum Q&A's it seems that you can't link now without it directing back to flickr, & not doing that breaks their T&C's. 

Sweet FA 's way works (posted on May Photo Comp thread), but the image size of 150x150 is tiny.

Starting to really fuck me off.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2014)

It's always been against their t&cs not to link back.

I dunno, I've not had problems recently but maybe I have some setting on. I will check when I'm back home, on my phone right now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

Sweet FA - how did you resize those images? I'm not getting those size options in the drop down?

Don't wanna derail the comp thread!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

Ahh! Got them now. ffs


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's always been against their t&cs not to link back.
> 
> I dunno, I've not had problems recently but maybe I have some setting on. I will check when I'm back home, on my phone right now.



Sorted now, cheers


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

I would like to add more urbanites to my feed.  I'm here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/124161689@N08/

username is fraction man


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm struggling to link to images from flickr. Reading some flickr forum Q&A's it seems that you can't link now without it directing back to flickr, & not doing that breaks their T&C's.
> 
> Sweet FA 's way works (posted on May Photo Comp thread), but the image size of 150x150 is tiny.
> 
> Starting to really fuck me off.


so am i, it's a complete and utter pain in the arse that i can't post my pictures anywhere else from flickr.

fucking hate the site, wish i'd never seen it tbh.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 7, 2014)

Check out Sweet Fa's post Paulie, once you know how it's easy.


----------



## sim667 (May 7, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> That subscription would allow you to keep *some* of the old "pro" features, if you cancel you'll be stuck with the new versions. (which are mostly a right PITA)
> Try Ipernity, they are a friendly bunch........


 
Im still paying for pro, but I dont really understand what it entitles me to.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 7, 2014)

=




roll347_11 by redspotted, on Flickr

I don't really see what the problem is tbh, unless there is some setting I've activated or not activated.


----------



## fractionMan (May 7, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 53477
> 
> =
> 
> ...




I think it's because people don't want to link back to flikr


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Check out Sweet Fa's post Paulie, once you know how it's easy.


ah,it's on the other thread, i thought i was going crazy, will do, thanks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Check out Sweet Fa's post Paulie, once you know how it's easy.


it is "easier" than when i couldn't do it at all before but why oh fucking why you have to go through such a palaver, when you used to be able to simply click on the list of sizes and then simply c&p the url is beyond me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 7, 2014)

But you _can_ click on the list of sizes and C&P the URL


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

but i get this when i c&p from the bb code on this random image for eg





edited to remove link


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

ah, hang on, i didn't expect that to happen....i thought you'd see the code.

however, that doesn't seem to work with facebook for eg.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But you _can_ click on the list of sizes and C&P the URL


 But unless you doctor the code, it links back to flickr which I don't want.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> But unless you doctor the code, it links back to flickr which I don't want.


and this as well. why can't things just stay the same.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2014)

It might be mildly annoying that they don't provide a direct link to the image itself, but is it really that much of a hardship to edit out the link? I do it all the time. I couldn't give a flying fuck if it's against their t&cs.

Alternatively, get a grease/tampermonkey extension that will put the link to the image itself in the description for every single picture on the site, yours and those belonging to others. The one I use is called Flickr Show All Sizes.

Here is a screenshot of it installed in my stream:







I clicked on the 'original' button to get this ^ to post here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 7, 2014)

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! There's a very easy way to do it without editing any bbccode or using scripts:

01) "More Actions" (the three dots next to share)
02) Download / All Sizes
03) Right-click, copy shortcut on the size you want.

Ta-da!


----------



## RedDragon (May 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, works real simples


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2014)

blimey, you're right....


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2014)

I see they're ditching Facebook and Google sign-in, the morons. I really hate how Flickr operate, and I begrudge signing up to Yahoo, so I think I'm going to bail out there.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 7, 2014)

As I've said before, try out Ipernity.

It is rather smaller, so somewhat quieter but generally I've found it friendlier.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2014)

Having a script installed makes for less mouse-clicks, which is a nice quality of life improvement if you need the static url often. If you don't need to do it often, then don't bother.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 7, 2014)

test


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! There's a very easy way to do it without editing any bbccode or using scripts:
> 
> 01) "More Actions" (the three dots next to share)
> 02) Download / All Sizes
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG! There's a very easy way to do it without editing any bbccode or using scripts:
> 
> 01) "More Actions" (the three dots next to share)
> 02) Download / All Sizes
> ...


I for one welcome our new Flickr overlord


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2014)

mauvais said:


> I see they're ditching Facebook and Google sign-in, the morons. I really hate how Flickr operate, and I begrudge signing up to Yahoo, so I think I'm going to bail out there.



Since I have neither, I begrudge all the places that would require me to have a Google+ or Facebook account to sign-in, add a comment or whatnot (Spotify, I'm looking at you).

Being a pre-Yahoo! Flickr user, having my Flickr account merged with my (even older Yahoo! account) was a bit of an annoyance, but I am fighting a rearguard action against Facebook's takeover of internet authentication options.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, it properly irks me that we're supposed to be all joined up with everything. I want it all separate. I don't want my fb, yahoo, flickr or here, god forbid, to be linked. Yahoo keeps trying to get me to add security with my phone number ffs


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2014)

I have just signed up with Ipernity. Not as an escape from Flickr but because I am running our of space on a couple of other photo sites.
Interestingly they are welcoming people from Flickr and have set up some sort of transfer software to help with this. This does not affect me though. I have put up a few pictures and am now going to have to work out how to use BB code to do a link. It is a few years since I have done that. Both Pbase and Photobucket make life easier in the link stakes.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 9, 2014)

On the Ipernity photopage ;
 if you click "more options" and some way down in the list is " </> share (html code / BBcode) "


E2A - you have a new acquaintance .....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

StoneRoanew  post: 13125766 said:
			
		

> On the Ipernity photopage ;
> if you click "more options" and some way down in the list is " </> share (html code / BBcode) "
> 
> 
> E2A - you have a new acquaintance .....


Thanks for that new acquaintance.: )


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Thanks for that new acquaintance.: )


Hi StoneRoanew. I have just checked under "more options" and that particular option is not currently visible.   Your message does appear on my page though.

E2A I notice that you can share images via Facebook, Twitter and Google+. I don't want to do this but put them on this site which doesn't seem possible.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2014)

Sorry about that. Hocus Eye - That extra option will be available to me because I'm a *club* member. 
You should be able post a link instead, but I'm not sure if image tags will work ?

There is a trial offer 3mths for £5.49 ..........
details here:  http://www.ipernity.com/club

(I went *club* as I have quite a lot more images than the free allowance)[/img]


----------



## girasol (May 10, 2014)

From what I understand the (good) reasons for flickr having dedicated sign on (luckily I'm old skool and had the yahoo account already) are: security and to improve speed and functionality, as it removes an extra layer of authentication...

Also, this is the way flickr has always worked, it's only been recently (2011) that google and facebook authentication were introduced.

Here's humongous thread full of people panicking because the change isn't going too smoothly...
https://www.flickr.com/help/forum/72157641974750055/?search=flickr yahoo


----------



## RoyReed (May 10, 2014)

Ipernity puts a small transparent gif image over the top of your photos to stop you right-clicking on the photo and selecting 'Copy Image Location', but most browsers have a way of looking at the code for any particular element on the page.

It's a bit of a pain, but you could still right-click on the photo and select 'Inspect Element'. You should see a dialog box open at the bottom of the browser. This shows what it looks like in Chrome, but it's very similar in Internet Explorer and Firefox, although the method will be slightly different.



What will be highlighted at first is the gif image (here it's the bit of underlined code in blue that ends /z.gif). Immediately above that is the image code. You can either right-click on this and select 'Copy link address' or left-click on it to see the image itself in the 'Resources' tab in the same dialog box, and underneath the image you should see its URL. Either way, copy the link address, then in U75's post dialog click on the 'Image' icon on the toolbar and paste the URL there. You should now have your image in the post, like so:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for that RoyReed. I am indebted. I am most impressed that not only can you work the BBcode but also put on screen the details of how you did it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

.
Sorry this was a failed attempt to do what RR had done above. Goes and sits in the corner with Dunce's cap on. Firfox wouldn't play nicely.


----------



## RoyReed (May 10, 2014)

Here's the equivalent in Firefox. There's no shortcut to copy the image URL. You just have to highlight the text and do Ctrl+C to copy it.

 

And here it is working.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2014)

Roy that is so frustrating because I can't see how you get that text beneath the picture to copy. I have just got to work it out for myself. I tried using Chrome but could not do it there either. It is obviously me being dumb.

E2A
Aah, I have found a workaround at last. 






And again here! I found that a right click on the picture brings up an options list, one of which is View Image Info. From that you can copy the one that looks like a url  using straight Copy and then you have it. I use Ditto as my extended copy gizmo and it gives a loud ring when it picks up a copy. From there  you can insert it into the Urban forum in the usual way. Thanks Roy Read for your help.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

Oh dear, I have decided to revive my old Flickr account which had less than a dozen pictures on it. I found my password and signed in.

Then I thought I would link to one of my pictures, which I had been able to do before. Now it doesn't work. An internet search for how to do this revealed lots of others asking the same question, with  no satisfactory reply. I understand that Flickr doesn't want to allow linking to pictures without a link back to the Flickr site. I would love to comply with their rules, but they omit to say how to do this. No wonder there are hordes of people transferring to Ipernity.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 13, 2014)

That's been mentioned - just copy the normal link and remove the link bit. It's apparently harder to do that on ipernity from what people are saying here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

P1060556XSP by samsingsing, on Flickr

Something I need to know still. 

I solved the problem on Ipernity but not yet on Flickr.

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/60465343@N08/5513331570/in/photostream/player/" width="427" height="500" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>

Still trying 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/60465343@N08/5513331570/in/photostream/player/  


<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/60465343@N08/6107058268/player/" width="500" height="332" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe> 






Time to give up for now.


----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2014)

You're copying the Iframe code for an embedded player for your stream (which this forum doesn't support) - try BB code instead (it has a pin icon)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

P1020960X by samsingsing, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

P1020960X by samsingsing, on Flickr

I couldn't find a pin icon but the BBcode was there for the taking. I had a few problems getting to scroll down to choose the size I wanted but thanks Cybertect for your help.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

VP - sorry I edited my post after you liked it. That image of the fat man is now in my competition entry. Or maybe you liked the big bird image.


----------



## RoyReed (May 13, 2014)

Here's how to post an image from Flickr.




St Newlyn East Church by RoyReed, on Flickr



Here's what you need to do if you want to remove the links from the Flickr BB code (probably breaking their terms). I've had to replace the square brackets with curly brackets otherwise this code would show the image above.

_{url=https://flic.kr/p/nfGH5m}_
*{img}https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/13949865728_dbc54482ce_z.jpg{/img}*
_{/url}_
_{url=https://flic.kr/p/nfGH5m}St Newlyn East Church{/url} by{url=https://www.flickr.com/people/64639998@N00/}RoyReed_
_{/url}, on Flickr_

If you remove everything in italic you'll remove the links. The bit that displays the image is the bit in bold: this bit *{img}url{/img}*.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> St Newlyn East Church by RoyReed, on Flickr
> 
> Here's what you need to do if you want to remove the links from the Flickr BB code (probably breaking their terms). I've had to replace the square brackets with curly brackets otherwise this code would show the image above.
> 
> ...



Cheers Roy, I am glad to be able to post the pictures so am quite happy to let Flickr have their way with their rules.


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2014)

I quite like the new flickr layout but if it is making it hard to share photographs perhaps I will look again at www.pbase.com again.


----------



## RoyReed (May 13, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I quite like the new flickr layout but if it is making it hard to share photographs perhaps I will look again at www.pbase.com again.


Once you know what to do (they do seem to have hidden it quite well - until you've worked out what the icons mean) it's actually very easy.


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2014)

It's super easy in fact


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 14, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> It's super easy in fact


Yes of course it is, especially when you know the answer. That example from Roy Read is very clear, but if you have previously been finding out how Ipernity does the same thing then it is not so simple because you expect some similarities. People talking about "the pin icon" did not not help and that particular phrase still baffles me even though I have worked out the answer.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 14, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I quite like the new flickr layout but if it is making it hard to share photographs perhaps I will look again at www.pbase.com again.


Weltweit I have accounts with pbase, photobucket, ipernity and flickr. My favourite is pbase, but they are quite expensive especially if you have a lot of photos on their site.  Photobucket I think is a bit cheaper but they seem to have problems with rotated images. if you have vertical images they sometimes orientate themselves the wrong way. You can rotate them but sometimes they revert to the original when posted on a bulletin board. Perhaps I should delete a lot of my old pbase photos and save some money.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2014)

Can people not look back 1 or 2 pages? There's at least 2 different ways of putting pictures up without linking back on the last few pages.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 14, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Here's how to post an image from Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My way is simpler, with less clicks.

01) Click "More Actions" (the three dots next to share)
02) Click "Download / All Sizes"
03) Right-click, copy shortcut on the size you want.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 14, 2014)

...and just in case you liked the sheep


----------



## fractionMan (May 14, 2014)

Top one's ace


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 14, 2014)

Thanks mwgdrwg, that seems to be the clincher for the flickr link issue..






Et voila!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 6, 2014)

They are redesigning flickr's photo page after taking on board recent feedback (read: criticism).

https://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157645000450855/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 24, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> They are redesigning flickr's photo page after taking on board recent feedback (read: criticism).
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157645000450855/


This seems to have gone live today.  I'm not convinced if it's any better yet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This seems to have gone live today.  I'm not convinced if it's any better yet



_They've made it harder to get the photo's url _

eta: ignore.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 24, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> They've made it harder to get the photo's url



Not for me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Not for me



4 clicks now, instead of 3.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 24, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> 4 clicks now, instead of 3.



For me it's one click plus ctrl+v to get a BB code link from a photo page


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't want the bb code, I want the image's plain URL.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2014)

Ignore me, you can still do it in 3 clicks 

01) Click "Download this photo" (arrow pointing down)
02) Click "View all sizes"
03) Right-click, copy shortcut on the size you want.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> This seems to have gone live today.  I'm not convinced if it's any better yet



Nor me!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2014)

I like it, for the most part.

One of the good things about the last design was the huge size of the main image (not to everyone's taste, I know), and they've scaled that back a bit now. I wish they'd kept that part as it was.

I'd like to be able to rearrange the elements like geotagging, exif, tags, groups etc. I never geotag, for example, so I'd like to shift that whole section down to the bottom and have things I do use more prominent at the top. Despite it's general awful design, it's one thing I like about deviantART - you can drag and drop any element on your page to be wherever you want it.

The only other niggle I've got at the moment (bearing in mind I've spent a sum total of 3 minutes playing with the new layout) is that little image scroller bar under the main picture. It will only show images from wherever you clicked through from. So, if I click on someone's picture from within a group, it'll show me pictures from that group. If I click on an album, it'll show me pictures from that album. With the old layout, it showed me images from every group, every album, and the person's photostream. It would be nice to be able to change this on the fly. So if I click on a picture from within a group I'm browsing, and then want to see more of that particular person's pictures, at the moment I'd have to click on their name to go to their photostream, then browse from there or if I wanted to use the scroller thing I'd have to click on one of their pictures again from their stream and then it'd display the scrolly thing from their stream, iyswim. It's an unnecessary set of steps, and could be more elegant and allow for easier browsing if you could pick which pool of photos you wanted the scroll slideshow thing to draw from.

Other than that, I'm glad comments are underneath again. Also, they've made editing information a lot easier. And yeah, grabbing the download link is just as easy as before (although my flickr show all sizes has disappeared now, so I don't have the even easier 1-click option anymore).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2014)

And thank god they've got rid of that shift+enter malarky. No more accidental half-finished comments or descriptions.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks simpler to navigate now. Not that I really had an issue with the last version. What gets me is that it displays in weird and sometimes confusing ways, albeit depending on operating system and browser being used. Like Firefox in OSX locks up and is very slow with Chromium being super fast! Safari appears to still load the old version of site? As for Linux & MS Windoz XP no problems with Flickr in Firefox.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 26, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Safari appears to still load the old version of site?



It may be a cookies thing - or it may be that they're still testing it out serving different versions to different browsers on different platforms, which they have done before.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks like they're revamping group pages. I've just clicked through to one and I've got the 'beta' version of it. I think it works better than the old version - where that pop-out left-hand sidebar was really annoying.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 9, 2015)

They've changed this again, when are companies going to get that I don't want everything to look the same on every fucking device


----------



## Chilli.s (May 9, 2015)

And now it brings you a beautiful, seamless experience, that no longer works on internet explorer. Hardly cross platform then. Guess I need a whole new browser just for flickr. Twats.

(Rant over)


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2015)

Lot of people in my camera club were commenting on the changes Thursday ... not too sure they all like it! I may have to get an online account, still not convinced who it will be with though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 9, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> And now it brings you a beautiful, seamless experience, that no longer works on internet explorer. Hardly cross platform then. Guess I need a whole new browser just for flickr. Twats.
> 
> (Rant over)



Works fine on IE11 for me


----------



## Chilli.s (May 9, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Works fine on IE11 for me


Old vista computer running IE9 I think, and wont do 11.

Edit IE9


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 9, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Old vista computer running IE10 I think, and wont do 11.



Ah. Firefox FTW!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 9, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Old vista computer running IE9 I think, and wont do 11.
> 
> Edit IE9


Everybody needs not to use IE9, in general.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 10, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Old vista computer running IE9 I think, and wont do 11.
> 
> Edit IE9



Yeah that'll do it, if your not running the latest browsers these days sites tell you to fuck off. Used to be they'd at least make an attempt to keep it compatible, nope.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2015)

A victim of obsolete tecnology...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 7, 2015)

It seems the option on photos to copy & paste jpeg link has disappeared! Anyone know where it's gone & if that option is still available?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 7, 2015)

My Ipernity is still working just fine, I'm so glad I dumped f*****r ...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 7, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It seems the option on photos to copy & paste jpeg link has disappeared! Anyone know where it's gone & if that option is still available?


The BBcode option still uses the JPG name so you could snag it from that - it's a tab on the Share button (which is a right-pointing arrow)






[


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 7, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> it's a tab on the Share button (which is a right-pointing arrow)



That's what's missing.

I've resorted to clicking 'inspect element' to grab a jpeg.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 7, 2015)

Appears to the right below the image for me. Takes a few seconds after the image draws before those links appear though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep, those tabs ain't showing for me.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 7, 2015)

It's four steps, but this works (assuming you can see the bottom-right icons).

Click on the bottom right icon (down arrow) to _'Download this photo'_.
Select _'View all sizes'_.
Click on the size you want - i.e. _'Medium 800'_.
Right-click on the image and select _'Copy image location'_ (in Firefox - it will vary with browser).






Technically, this is breaking Flickr terms of use:


> *The direct link to a photo file* is no longer shown on the page. Per the Flickr Community Guidelines "pages on other websites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr." Linking directly to the photo file doesn't do this.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2015)

Technically there is a link back to flickr, its just not obvious. Right click, inspect element, and there's the link.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2015)

I can still do this in three clicks, same as it's been for the past year:

1. Click the download button
2. Right click on size you want
3. Copy link


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 8, 2015)

Go to view all sizes, choose size, copy image, paste as required.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 8, 2015)

I can no longer log into my account.  I have no idea how it's linked to yahoo


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2015)

fractionMan said:


> I can no longer log into my account.  I have no idea how it's linked to yahoo



your yahoo email - if you don't have one then maybe you been hacked


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 8, 2015)

Just had a look now & the tabs in right hand corner are back


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone want to buy Flickr?

It Looks Like Flickr is Now For Sale


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh boy.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 30, 2016)

Not sure that I would want to buy it !
(I'm happy over at Ipernity)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 30, 2016)

It's about the last thing with any value left at Yahoo! isn't it?


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is went on there yesterday and found its now showing my real name instead of my chosen username.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2016)

It's not for me.

Edit: Checking settings, I don't have a first and last name listed, just my screen name.

However, I do notice that in some places for my contacts it will use their screen name and in other places it'll use another name for them. Makes it a total ball-ache to keep track of who people are. That's been happening for months though. If you don't want it to happen to you, just remove your first and last name from settings.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2016)

Flickr groups still seem to be the only place that you can have any sort of reasonable conversation about photography without spammers, idiots, flame warriors, bigots and brand obsessives. At least with fewer of them. Maybe that's the result of decreased group visibility.

Comments on Petapixel are particularly dreadful.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2016)

If only finding a decent group wasn't quite so difficult. There are a few from back in the day that are still going strong. Approx 90% of groups are moribund though.

I use flickr these days for my screenshot stuff, and there's a pretty decent community of people on there who follow each other. No real group activity, but plenty of comments on each others shots. Which is interesting, because there are a few threads and forums dedicated to screenshotting (and their associated activities like ENB/ReShade/mod creation) but still the loose associations of flickr seem to endure.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's not for me.
> 
> Edit: Checking settings, I don't have a first and last name listed, just my screen name.
> 
> However, I do notice that in some places for my contacts it will use their screen name and in other places it'll use another name for them. Makes it a total ball-ache to keep track of who people are. That's been happening for months though. If you don't want it to happen to you, just remove your first and last name from settings.


I'm not that bothered by it tbh. It's just a curiosity.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 26, 2016)

Verizon to Own Flickr via $4.8B Yahoo Acquisition


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone else finding a shit load of fake accounts trawling your photos on Flickr?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Anyone else finding a shit load of fake accounts trawling your photos on Flickr?


Can't say I have - I see them spamming groups but that's it. I get a lot more spam on Instagram.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Can't say I have - I see them spamming groups but that's it. I get a lot more spam on Instagram.




Hmm, I'm getting a minimum of 1-2 "favourites" a week from dodgy accounts for the last 2-3 months, very annoying. Most of them are scantily clad ladies who have dodgy urls in the about page.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 7, 2017)

I've been getting a few favourites recently, but I haven't paid much attention to who they were.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hmm, I'm getting a minimum of 1-2 "favourites" a week from dodgy accounts for the last 2-3 months, very annoying. Most of them are scantily clad ladies who have dodgy urls in the about page.


Favourites and Following - haven't clicked on any of the dodgy links yet. I've blocked them all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 7, 2017)

Flickr is quite good at removing spam accounts if you report them, though likely not as fast as they get registered.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hmm, I'm getting a minimum of 1-2 "favourites" a week from dodgy accounts for the last 2-3 months, very annoying. Most of them are scantily clad ladies who have dodgy urls in the about page.



Same here


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 12, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Hmm, I'm getting a minimum of 1-2 "favourites" a week from dodgy accounts for the last 2-3 months, very annoying. Most of them are scantily clad ladies who have dodgy urls in the about page.


I'm getting these, in about equal numbers with favorites from real accounts.

Strangest thing recently was a professional photographer I follow on Instagram who appeared to have double tapped a porn clip. Can't believe he'd do that from his 'work' account so I wondered if it was possible to swap a file after uploading, but keep the 'likes'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Anyone else finding a shit load of fake accounts trawling your photos on Flickr?



A week or so ago a mutual alerted me to an account that had taken a bunch of my stuff along with stuff from others I know and reposted it as their own. I contacted them and told them to take it down or I'd file a copyright notice thingy with Yahoo, and I assume a bunch of others did the same, and they deleted their account. I expect it'll pop up again elsewhere.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 13, 2017)

I came to the decision to delete my Flickr account. Me & censorship don't get on. Fuck Yahoo.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 13, 2017)

just joined  ......as photobucket has buttfucked me  ...along with a few million others


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 13, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 13, 2017)

Tankus said:


> just joined  ......as photobucket has buttfucked me  ...along with a few million others



Its unfortunate because its just not that great a site, alas I don't think anywhere is these days as most people seem to go to places like Instagram these days. Theres a change in how people use the web. 

500pix is supposed to be good but I couldn't deal with the hassle of moving over


----------



## weltweit (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't know about Flickr's policies so I can't comment on that but I actually don't like the way they display their galleries. The photos have no space around them, they are crammed in together. I like a little whitespace around a photo, it allows me to concentrate on one image at a time.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 17, 2017)

Got a notice on Flickr today: *Yahoo is now part of Oath*


----------

